# Untreated pine boards for deck steps?



## Logan09 (Mar 1, 2014)

I can get a good deal on some 2x6x10s but they're untreated. I would only be using them for my steps and landing. Any way to preserve the life of them?


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

40 or so years ago there was no treated lumber available to the public. Lots of steps and porches left in the elements we made from pine. Most lasted at least 10 years, some 20-25 years. Those lasting longest were well painted, and the end grain was well sealed during construction. Probably most important, they were designed so water drained away quickly and did not puddle. As a kid I remember a neighbor carpenter setting steps on cement blocks dug into the ground with a piece of shingle between where the stringer hit the block. Then he would drive 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 angle into the ground at the bottom of each stringer and the top would rest on blocks with shingle


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

What kind of wood is it? You can buy end-cut in a gallon jug. It's nasty stuff, and it stays pretty green for a while, but it may work. You could also just stain it with a deck stain. Just do the boards on all sides before you put them down. Really, you'd probably want to stain it after the green comes out from the end-cut anyways, so save yourself a step and just put a few coats of stain.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You could use it but it would be worth the expense to get treated wood. Treated wood would last as long with nothing on it as the wood you propose fully painted. If you use non-treated wood be sure to caulk every little crack and prime and paint it.


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Jeez..nevermind. I just saw pine in the title. I'd go pressure treated or cedar if you have the cash. What's the rest of your deck made out of?


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

IF your choice is either sealed pine or raw pressure treated...

A 2x6x10 is 7 bucks.

14sq ft of stain is $2.

guess youre coming out ahead, but its not without a cost, 4 applications of stain and your even.


----------



## Logan09 (Mar 1, 2014)

Rest of the deck is PT, the thing is 2x6x10s aren't $7 where I live. More like $11. And I can get the untreated for $4


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah, thats just what lowes shows in my region.

Just dont forget about the stain in your cost benefit calculation. 1 gallon covers about 250sq ft and a 2x8x10 is about 14sqft.


----------



## Logan09 (Mar 1, 2014)

That would be more than enough for what I'd need to cover.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

regesullivan said:


> 40 or so years ago there was no treated lumber available to the public.
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

You could also use 5/4 decking. In my area, 5/4x6x10 PT goes for around $6.50 CDN. 

If you want the pine, just remember to finish it on all sides. You may end up replacing them sooner, but if you don't mind that, I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## ecr (Jan 4, 2011)

How many boards do you need. I just can see going through the trouble of using something that is sure to fail. Is the rest of the deck new if so the stain will not match on un treated and treated. Even if you do stain all sides as soon as you screw them down you will have penetrations where water will enter. These boards are Laying flat they will have a lot of water and traffic on them. I would bite the bullet and do it right.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

if its that small an amount of wood, seems like the cost difference would be small, and the hassle of staining still exists...


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I live on the Wet Coast in B.C. Canada, when we bought this house the deck stairs needed repairs immediately but we planned in the near future to rebuild it so I just went on the cheap with what they sell as common spruce or pine.
When I dismantled it after three years the boards I had replaced had some serious rot in them already despite the fact they had been stained on all sides.
The replacement cedar boards have been there for 10 years and are still as good as new.


----------



## Logan09 (Mar 1, 2014)

After thinking about it, I think I'm just going to cough up the extra money and go with treated. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just remember that those steps when wet are VERY slippery. My bride can attest to the fact after a gainer down 10 of 'em.
I'd add some of the non-skid strips.
Bill


----------

